# Bullseye Target or Contour Lite?



## smeth

For target shooting, I was close to purchasing a Buckmark Bullseye Target URX, but became intrigued by the thought that a Buckmark Contour Lite 7.25 URX might be a better bet. I'm female, not physically able to wield a heavy handgun (<38 oz. preferable), and am an experienced shooter. Opinions?


----------



## JoeInKS

Contour Lite.......... you'd be able to easily add a scope later 


If I remember correctly, in that price range both should be identical in quality of sights, trigger, accuracy, etc.


----------



## VAMarine

If you have weight requirement that you like to stick with, go for the lighter gun. The 5.5" barrel of the lighter gun won't do much difference, are you looking to actually shoot bullseye with the gun or just general plinking? I use a 5.5" Pro Target for bullseye competition and I doOK, I don't think the extra bbl length of the bullseye model will do much good other than making the gun more muzzle heavy although I have been looking at the Bullseye Target Stainless as either a replacement or backup to my current gun as I like heavier gun.


----------



## Ole Ed

*My Opinion is the "lite"*

As an Old Marine (1960 - 1970) and Army Officer(1970 - 1985), have shot a lot of handguns and own a few. I now have the Camper model and bought it as the feel and balance felt good and somewhat similar to a 1911 that I carried in both services for many years. Good weapon and accurate.

The longer the barrel the more accurate the weapon should be because of more twists of the lands and grooves. So I suggest that if your are looking for tighter groups then go longer.

BUT..., most importantly is the "feel" in your hand and how solid the pistol is when you sight on a tgt. So do a "touchy-feel", get in your stance, go thru as simulated shot and take the one that feels most comfortable to YOU. As a unit commander (3Xs) I went thru the .45s in my arms rooms and took the one that felt best to me. In Nam as a SSG in the Marines, I by chance was given a .45 that I just loved and a M-16 I hated. Too bad I couldn't get the .45 it back to the states -- the M-16 I was happy to turn in....

So most importantly, to me, is the "feel" and I recommend that to you and 2d is the length for tighter shot groups.


----------

